# [OT]http://localhost:631/ und Browser

## Marlo

hi,

nichts wichtiges.Aber gehe ich mit Opera auf localhost.631 ist Cups in deutsch. Mit Mozilla oder Konqueror gehts nicht. Kennt sich einer damit aus und kann erklären woran das liegt, bzw. wie oder wo man das bei den beiden anderen einstellt?

Danke schonmal

Ma

----------

## schmutzfinger

du musst in deinem browser die sprache einstellen, die er nehmen soll, wenn die seite mehrsprachig verfügbar ist. in konqeror oder mozilla müsste es dafür ne einstellung geben. für mozillafirebird gibts ne extension.

dann solltest du de_DE und de_AT als bevorzugt einstellen.

----------

## Marlo

ups,

tschuldigung für die ungenaue beschreibung, schmutzfinger.

Natürlich sind die bekannten einstellungen in ordnung und auch  de_DE und de_AT sind da wo sie hingehören.

S` geht halt irgendwie nur mit Opera. Ich dacht es gibt hier nen schlauen kopf, der das erklären kann.

Danke nochmal

Ma

----------

## siliconburner

also mit mozilla firebird geht

http://localhost:631/

haste vielleicht http vergessen (obwohls auch ohne geht)

----------

## Marlo

hi, siliconburner

danke für die antwort.

Ne, http ist drinn und ergibt sich aus der überschrift. Https wird nicht benötigt. Aber es würde mich mal interessieren, ob einer von euch mit mozilla oder dem konqueror den cups auf 49 kriegt?

Jedenfall ist das hier ja nicht wichtig, deshalb auch OT, aber witzig finde ich`s, dass es mit opera ohne besondere einstellungen - einfach so - geht. Wußte ich vorher übrigens gar nicht.

Gruß 

Ma

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich nehm kein mozilla mehr, nur noch firebird. aber ich weiss das zb www.debian.org mit mozilla bei mir deutsch war, als ich mozilla noch benutzt habe. also ich würde nicht denken das es an cups liegt sondern eher an deinen browsereinstellungen,

----------

